# Bitte Hilfe: GPU Wird nicht im Taskmanager tab 'Leistung' angezeigt...



## unkn0wnapple-yt (20. Mai 2021)

Hi,
Ich bin heute wieder auf den Taskmanager gegangen, um zu schauen wie warm meine Grafikkarte (beim Video rendern) war. Doch ich habe festgestellt, dass die GPU (Nvidia GeForce RTX 2060 laptop) gar nicht mehr im Tab 'Leistung' auftaucht.. Da ich schon lange nicht mehr die Leistngs schaltfläche angesehen habe, sondern meistens nur unnötige Prozesse beende, kann es durchaus sein dass die Grafikkarte schon länger verschwunden ist. Im Gerätemanager sieht man aber dass alle Treiber - und auch die von Nvidia - installiert sind. Ich habe auch den neuesten Geforce GameReady Treiber auf dem laptop, alles müsste Aktuell sein. Ich habe vielleicht vor 1 Monat den Treiber neu instaliert, ging aber alles ohne Probleme. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich meine Grafikkarte auf den Leistungs-Tab vom taskmgr zurückbekomme?
Danke Im Voraus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(im taskmgr)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Im Geräte manager)


----------



## mumble_GLL (20. Mai 2021)

Zuerst mal. Warum machst du 2 Threads mit dem gleichen Thema auf?





						[Bug/Glitch] BITTE HILFE! Im Taskmanager wird die GPU Schaltleiste nicht mehr angezeigt
					

Hi, Ich bin heute wieder auf den Taskmanager gegangen, um zu schauen wie warm meine Grafikkarte (beim Video rendern) war. Doch ich habe festgestellt, dass die GPU (Nvidia GeForce RTX 2060 laptop) gar nicht mehr im Tab 'Leistung' auftaucht.. Da ich schon lange nicht mehr die Leistngs schaltfläche...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Und mir ist es neu, dass im TM unter Leistung auch Temps angezeigt werden. Die Auslastung schon.


----------



## Dooma (20. Mai 2021)

Also bei mir wird das auch angezeigt, inklusive Temperatur und Auslastung.
Aber bei ihm fehlt es ja komplett.

Man kann auch Dinge im Taskmanager ausblenden, vielleicht ist dir das passiert? Probier mal das Rechtklick-Menü.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Mai 2021)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Und mir ist es neu, dass im TM unter Leistung auch Temps angezeigt werden


Bei mir wirds angezeigt 
Warum die Grafikkarte des TE aber verschwunden ist, weiß ich nicht.

Aber gibt ja auch reichlich Alternativen um die Grafikkarte zu überwachen, also abhaken und nicht den Taskmanager verwenden.


----------



## mumble_GLL (20. Mai 2021)

Dooma schrieb:


> Man kann auch Dinge im Taskmanager ausblenden, vielleicht ist dir das passiert? Probier mal das Rechtklick-Menü.


Man kann aber (meines Wissens) nur die Diagramme ausblenden.
@chill_eule Mach mal bitte Screenshot davon. Welche Win-Version hast du denn drauf? Ich hab immer noch die "alte" 2004 drauf.


----------



## Dooma (20. Mai 2021)

öffne mal dxdiag und schau mal nach welche wddm version angezeigt wird.
Da stimmt irgendwas nicht mit dem Treiber, ich würde mal eine Neuinstallation des Treibers machen, evtl. sogar mit DDU vorab.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Mai 2021)

Gerne doch  Wird an deiner "alten" Version liegen @mumble_GLL
Siehe auch: https://windowsarea.de/2019/12/windows-10-task-manager-bekommt-drei-neue-funktionen/
Obwohl es eigentlich mit der 2004 eingeführt werden sollte 
Weil bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Läuft grad ein Spiel nebenbei, deswegen auch ~60°C )

Und ja, es lassen sich nur die Mini-Diagramme links ausblenden, nach dem Motto "alles oder nichts".
Einzelne Hardware wird da normalerweise immer aufgeführt.
Ins blaue Getippt: Treiberproblem oder sowas 
Einfach mal mit HWINfo oder dem Afterburner gegenchecken, was die anzeigen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Mai 2021)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch die "alte" 2004 drauf.


Da ging das ja auch noch nicht, soviel ich mich entsinne.
Ein In-Place-Upgrade könnte helfen, aber ´die Datensicherung vorher nicht vergessen:



Spoiler: In-Place-Upgrade



In-Place-Upgrade

Zweck:

Ein In-Place-Upgrade schreibt die Systemdateien neu.

Es werden keine benutzerdefinierten Einstellungen verändert.
Alle Programme und Treiber funktionieren wie vorher.

Nur betriebssystemspezifische Dateien werden ersetzt.

Ergebnis:
Defekte Dateien oder verstellte Einstellungen werden berichtigt und Systemfunktionen wiederhergestellt.


Ursache:

Dateien können aufgrund von Festplattenfehlern defekt werden.
Einstellungen der Registry können von Programmen verstellt werden.


Durchführung:
Während des laufenden Betriebssystemes wird das Setup von Windows von einem verfügbaren Datenträger (USB-Stick, DVD) gestartet.


Die Dateien werden auf die Festplatte geschrieben und die Aktualisierung des Systems erfolgt nach einem Neustart.
Wenn das Setup komplett ist, hat das Betriebssystem die Version vom Datenträger.

Die Betriebssystemabbilder (ISO) gibt es bei verschiedenen Internetseiten
https://www.deskmodder.de/blog/2021...1-19043-iso-esd-inkl-updates-deutsch-english/
und von Microsoft.


Bitte beachten:
Das In-Place-Upgrade funktioniert im abgesicherten Modus nicht.



Edit: Rechtschreibung


----------



## unkn0wnapple-yt (20. Mai 2021)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Zuerst mal. Warum machst du 2 Threads mit dem gleichen Thema auf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, im TM wird auch die Temperatur angezeigt (seit winver 2004 oder 20h2), und ich habe es hier rein gestellt, weil ich wohl im Grafikkarten Thema falsch am Ort war, es bezieht sich schließlich auf den Taskmanager dass der die graka nicht erkennt.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da ging das ja auch noch nicht, soviel ich mich entsinne.
> Ein In-Place-Upgrade könnte helfen, aber ´die Datensicherung vorher nicht vergessen:
> 
> 
> ...


kann ich nicht einfach sfc /scannow verwenden um nach kaputten windateien zu schauen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Mai 2021)

unkn0wnapple-yt schrieb:


> kann ich nicht einfach sfc /scannow verwenden um nach kaputten windateien zu schauen?


Sfc sucht defekte Windowsdateien, das kann man machen.


----------



## unkn0wnapple-yt (20. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sfc sucht defekte Windowsdateien, das kann man machen.


sfc hat nichts gefunden (


Dooma schrieb:


> öffne mal dxdiag und schau mal nach welche wddm version angezeigt wird.
> Da stimmt irgendwas nicht mit dem Treiber, ich würde mal eine Neuinstallation des Treibers machen, evtl. sogar mit DDU vorab.


meinst du das zu mumble_ggl oder soll ich das machen


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Mai 2021)

Welchen Fehler suchen wir hier eigentlich?


----------



## unkn0wnapple-yt (20. Mai 2021)

Dooma schrieb:


> Also bei mir wird das auch angezeigt, inklusive Temperatur und Auslastung.
> Aber bei ihm fehlt es ja komplett.
> 
> Man kann auch Dinge im Taskmanager ausblenden, vielleicht ist dir das passiert? Probier mal das Rechtklick-Menü.


Komplett ausblenden kann man die grafikkarte aus dem taskmgr normalerweise nicht


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welchen Fehler suchen wir hier eigentlich?


warum taskmgr meine graka ned anzeigt 


Dooma schrieb:


> öffne mal dxdiag und schau mal nach welche wddm version angezeigt wird.
> Da stimmt irgendwas nicht mit dem Treiber, ich würde mal eine Neuinstallation des Treibers machen, evtl. sogar mit DDU vorab.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

findet keine fehler


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Mai 2021)

unkn0wnapple-yt schrieb:


> warum taskmgr meine graka ned anzeigt


Du hast doch die Lösungsvorschläge:
1. Treiber De- und Installation mit DDU:
https://www.wagnardsoft.com/  ,

2. In-Place-Upgrade  (beseitigt auch Fehler, die sfc nicht findet).


----------



## unkn0wnapple-yt (20. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast doch die Lösungsvorschläge:
> 1. Treiber De- und Installation mit DDU:
> https://www.wagnardsoft.com/  ,
> 
> 2. In-Place-Upgrade  (beseitigt auch Fehler, die sfc nicht findet).


jo, werde wohl als erstes ddu verwenden.... wenns dann ned klappt...


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2021)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Zuerst mal. Warum machst du 2 Threads mit dem gleichen Thema auf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis! 
Ich hab den Thread mit Verweis auf diesen Thread hier dicht gemacht. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## unkn0wnapple-yt (20. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast doch die Lösungsvorschläge:
> 1. Treiber De- und Installation mit DDU:
> https://www.wagnardsoft.com/  ,
> 
> 2. In-Place-Upgrade  (beseitigt auch Fehler, die sfc nicht findet).


eine frage: verliere ich irgendwelche dateien (programme auf c :oder sowas?)


Painkiller schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis!
> Ich hab den Thread mit Verweis auf diesen Thread hier dicht gemacht.
> 
> Gruß
> Pain


dange, hab ned gewusst wie ich den alte nthread löschen kann


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Mai 2021)

unkn0wnapple-yt schrieb:


> eine frage: verliere ich irgendwelche dateien (programme auf c :oder sowas?)


Nein, aber vergiß die *SICHERUNG* nicht!


----------



## unkn0wnapple-yt (20. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein, aber vergiß die *SICHERUNG* nicht!


ok vielen dank, werde es übermorgen (leider erst :/ ) ausprobieren
@wuselsurfer  kann ich auch einen USB Stick verwenden anstatt einer dvd?


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Mai 2021)

unkn0wnapple-yt schrieb:


> ok vielen dank, werde es übermorgen (leider erst :/ ) ausprobieren
> @wuselsurfer  kann ich auch einen USB Stick verwenden anstatt einer dvd?


Mach ich immer und es geht viel schneller.
Es muß ein 8GB Stick oder größer sein.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2021)

Mit DDU verlierst du keine Daten, da dieses Programm nur nach Nvidia Daten sucht und sie löscht. Was anderes wäre, wenn du Windows neu drauf ziehst und dazu kein Update verwendest. DDU wird dazu verwendet, um den Treiber restlos zu löschen und danach den Treiber neu installieren zu können.


----------



## unkn0wnapple-yt (20. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit DDU verlierst du keine Daten, da dieses Programm nur nach Nvidia Daten sucht und sie löscht. Was anderes wäre, wenn du Windows neu drauf ziehst und dazu kein Update verwendest. DDU wird dazu verwendet, um den Treiber restlos zu löschen und danach den Treiber neu installieren zu können.


jo deswegen probiere ich das grade aus 
also, nach ddu und kompletter nvidia treiber neuinstallation steht immer noch nichts im taskmgr... ich weiß nicht ob ich deswegen jetzt das inplaceupgrade machen soll. löscht das wirklich nur die windows dateien und installiert sie neu oder wird auch zb um userfolder oder auf c: 3rd party programme gelöscht?


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2021)

Die aktuelle Windows Version darauf ziehen?


			Windows 10 herunterladen
		


Mit jetzt Aktualisieren verlierst du auch nichts, da wird zwar Windows neu drauf gezogen, aber so das alles mit übernommen wird, was du bereits darauf hast. Sobald du dir sicher bist alles gut zu laufen, kannst mit der Datenträgerbereinigung (Systemdaten) die alte Windows Version die noch als Old mit dabei ist löschen lassen.

Habe ich erst vor ein paar Tagen bei mir auf diese Weise aktualisiert und bei mir läuft Windows unverändert gut. Bei mir wird die Grafikkarte mit angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe ich erst vor ein paar Tagen bei mir auf diese Weise aktualisiert und bei mir läuft Windows unverändert gut. Bei mir wird die Grafikkarte mit angezeigt.


Wie bekommst Du die Grafikkarte so kalt?
Wasserkühlung?


----------



## unkn0wnapple-yt (21. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie bekommst Du die Grafikkarte so kalt?
> Wasserkühlung?


haah selbe bei mir meine ist beim zocken 70 grad, aber mein cpu 90 - 103 grad warm...


----------



## unkn0wnapple-yt (21. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Windows Version darauf ziehen?
> 
> 
> Windows 10 herunterladen
> ...


also meinst du ich soll einfach auf 21h2 upgraden? weil bin ja auf 20h2. gäbe  nur ein kleines problem und zwar bin ich gamehacker ud cheats kann man nicht auf 21h2 machen 
Also, danke an alle die mir tipps geben konnten! In den nächsten Tagen probiere ich erstmal das inplace-upgrade weil ddu bei mir einfach nix gebracht hat, dann müsste es ja gehen. danke für die hilfe!


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2021)

Mit dem, was ich dir geschrieben habe, würdest du 21h1 darauf ziehen.
Bin davon ausgegangen, dass du das neue Mai Update noch nicht drauf hast.


----------



## Dooma (21. Mai 2021)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen was ich von online cheating persönlich halte, würde es mich doch interessieren warum cheating Progs auf 21h2 nicht laufen sollen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Mai 2021)

Dooma schrieb:


> 21h2 nicht laufen sollen


Weil 21h2 erst noch Zukunft ist?

Nur eine Vermutung, da ich ja seine Cheat-Programme nicht kenne.

Wenn Windows 21h2 jetzt einen eingebauten Online-Anti-Cheat-Modus hat, hätte ich nichts dagegen


----------



## unkn0wnapple-yt (21. Mai 2021)

Dooma schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen was ich von online cheating persönlich halte, würde es mich doch interessieren warum cheating Progs auf 21h2 nicht laufen sollen?


naja.. es geht um hacks und nicht signierte treiber in den kernelmode zu injecten, zb um easyanticheat zu bypassen.... dafür braucht man sicherheitslücken, und die sind halt auf winver 1909 und so schon gefunden und für jeden nutzbar, bei 21h2 ist dass anders... trotzdem danke!


kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn Windows 21h2 jetzt einen eingebauten Online-Anti-Cheat-Modus hat, hätte ich nichts dagegen


haha  das wäre wohl cool


----------



## Dooma (21. Mai 2021)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn Windows 21h2 jetzt einen eingebauten Online-Anti-Cheat-Modus hat, hätte ich nichts dagegen


Fänd ich aber schon blöd, weil damit auch offline cheating z.B. mit Cheatengine nicht mehr möglich wäre.



unkn0wnapple-yt schrieb:


> naja.. es geht um hacks und nicht signierte treiber in den kernelmode zu injecten, zb um easyanticheat zu bypassen.... dafür braucht man sicherheitslücken, und die sind halt auf winver 1909 und so schon gefunden und für jeden nutzbar, bei 21h2 ist dass anders... trotzdem danke!


Und du hast keine Bedenken kernelmode Treiber von zweifelhafter Herkunft in dein System zu würgen?
Und das nur für n blöden Aimbot?
Naja... Was man halt so tun muss um anderen überlegen zu sein.
Meiner Meinung nach geht schon die Abwägung Risko/Aufwand <> Spaß schon nicht auf.


----------



## unkn0wnapple-yt (21. Mai 2021)

Dooma schrieb:


> Fänd ich aber schon blöd, weil damit auch offline cheating z.B. mit Cheatengine nicht mehr möglich wäre.


Jo das wäre echt blöd... du kennst dich also auch aus 


Dooma schrieb:


> Und du hast keine Bedenken kernelmode Treiber von zweifelhafter Herkunft in dein System zu würgen?


klar, das würde ich nicht einfach so in meinen relativ teuren GamingLaptop reinballern. deswegen teste ich die meisten cheeats auch in einer vm, und schau ob irgendwas passiert oder ob was verändert wird )))



Dooma schrieb:


> Und das nur für n blöden Aimbot?
> Naja... Was man halt so tun muss um anderen überlegen zu sein.
> Meiner Meinung nach geht schon die Abwägung Risko/Aufwand <> Spaß schon nicht auf.


So ist es auch wieder nicht, um ehrlich zu sein bin ich in den meisten Spielen echt gut, zb fortnite, aber manchmal macht es spaß oder man will fortnite-kiddies die den ganzen tag nichts anderes machen mal ein bisschen trollen. Eigentlich bräuchte ich auch keine hacks, aber ESP, AImbot; vorallem silent Aim finde ich einfach zu cool um sie nicht zu benutzen, und weil ich programmier bin ich auch immer erstaunt wie sie all das hinbekommen haben (Offsets finden, EAC Bypassen, scripting, ImGUI etc)


chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber gibt ja auch reichlich Alternativen um die Grafikkarte zu überwachen, also abhaken und nicht den Taskmanager verwenden.


Zum schluss dieses Threads: da hast du klar recht, ist nur nervig wenn ich imemr ein seperates programm öffnen muss anstatt alle im tm zu sehen.. zum glück habe ich den Omen-Command-Center, der bringt alle möglichen Infos und auslastung + Temperatur  Die Inplace-upgrade methode werde ich wohl trotzdem mal probieren


----------

